# Kranzle K1152 TST Worth a Punt?



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/412181-Krä...e=UTF8&qid=1524480460&sr=8-5&keywords=kranzle

Seems to good to be true, who's going to take a punt £ 440 + £20.55 delivery like new, not me the Mrs would kill me


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

kranzle group buy should be 8-10 weeks away, ill wait


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

bigbruiser said:


> kranzle group buy should be 8-10 weeks away, ill wait


Any idea on the likely group buy price 8-10 weeks would give me enough time to think of a cunning plan to trick the Mrs into thinking we've got a bargain for a want item as opposed to need item:lol:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Here is the one from last time

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=400686


----------



## samsdetailing (Jan 18, 2018)

I think they're a very worthy investment. I purchased my first Kranzle back in 2008 and have never looked back since after running various Nilfisks and Karchers. My Karcher lasted a year and my Nilfisk 2 years.

The Kranzles are strong, reliable, every component on it feels like it has been thought about correctly. I really do rate them and recommend that if the funds are there then it is merely a one time investment in your life and every detail will be a pleastant one :thumb:


-----

Sam


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

samsdetailing said:


> I think they're a very worthy investment. I purchased my first Kranzle back in 2008 and have never looked back since after running various Nilfisks and Karchers. My Karcher lasted a year and my Nilfisk 2 years.
> 
> The Kranzles are strong, reliable, every component on it feels like it has been thought about correctly. I really do rate them and recommend that if the funds are there then it is merely a one time investment in your life and every detail will be a pleastant one :thumb:
> 
> ...


I was thinking the price looks to good to be true £460 delivered if it is a genuine not used ex display model, the last group buy was £ 600 on here or currently £684.00 with detailing world discount from elite car care if you can't wait for the next group buy a £140 to £224 saving? Perhaps I'm just being negative real bargains do happen.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Not too sure that I trust that seller, why does he want you to email him for details when he is already selling on Amazon,should not the details already be on the add already?In all honesty I like a bargain like most but only from a reputable seller.SJ.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

stonejedi said:


> Not too sure that I trust that seller, why does he want you to email him for details when he is already selling on Amazon,should not the details already be on the add already?In all honesty I like a bargain like most but only from a reputable seller.SJ.


Hmmm doesn't look quite right, if I felt confident about it at that price I'd take the wrath of the Mrs


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

The seller looks suspect. Has over 50'000 items according to his Amazon storefront, yet only 3 reviews - 2 from 2013 and 1 from 2016. 
Every single item says "The product was only used for advertising purposes in my shop, and the price was so low that it was unpacked" 
The shop must have been MASSIVE to house everything given he sells lawn mowers, laptops, pressure washers, phones, even summer houses/sheds.... 
Seems weird though given it appears to be genuine on Amazon. 
If you're brave, just buy direct through Amazon and pretend you haven't seen the "please contact me" bit in the details. Anything goes wrong then, you can just use the Amazon refund policy which to be fair to them, is awesome. 
Like I said though, you'd be braver than me to do that...


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Leebo310 said:


> The seller looks suspect. Has over 50'000 items according to his Amazon storefront, yet only 3 reviews - 2 from 2013 and 1 from 2016.
> Every single item says "The product was only used for advertising purposes in my shop, and the price was so low that it was unpacked"
> The shop must have been MASSIVE to house everything given he sells lawn mowers, laptops, pressure washers, phones, even summer houses/sheds....
> Seems weird though given it appears to be genuine on Amazon.
> ...


No don't think I will, the price isn't right for what it's supposed to be, it could have been pitched at £500 and you would still have been a bargain if it is what it says it is.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Didn’t know there is going to be another group buy. Will keep an eye out...


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Definitely too good to be true, or its not as new.

1152 TST currently 639euros delivered from http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-small-power-packs.html which is ca £565 at current (poor) exchange rates.


----------



## Mr Whippy (May 6, 2006)

Do you need the higher rpm?

I’ve a detailer here today and his low rpm Kranzle is as good as silent vs my 1152.

Also, imo, dirt buster and vario lances are not useful.

The dirt buster is no use for a car. The vario is hard to adjust meaningfully. A knock and it could turn into a cutting beam fairly readily.

I’d prefer to just choose the kinda tips I need.

I’d get a cheaper Kranzle one and get a reel fitted to your garage wall.


If you’re gonna go cleaning patios etc, then maybe the 1152 is an ok idea.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

percymon said:


> Definitely too good to be true, or its not as new.
> 
> 1152 TST currently 639euros delivered from http://www.hytec-hydraulik.com/high-pressure-cleaning/kraenzle-small-power-packs.html which is ca £565 at current (poor) exchange rates.


Well its gone now, someones bought it, hope its a result for them 

The good news just been ordering from Elite and Alex confirms the next group buy is may/June


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

Another question what are the Themoplastic hoses like on the 1050 series, are they as bad as the cheep plastic hoses on the karchers/nilfisk or are they somewhere in between them and the steel braided hoses?


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I’m not so sure Kranzle’s quality is what it was.

My old K1150T was 23 years old when I sold it recently. I just wanted an upgrade to a newer machine and with the total stop facility.

My new K1152TST that I bought just before Christmas has stopped working 3 times so far. While Kranzles support is excellent having the machine in bits while I take instructions over the phone is less than ideal . 

Not what I expect from such a great make machine.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/412181-Kr%C3%A4nzle-Hochdruckreiniger-1152-TS/dp/B008ET78S6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1524992013&sr=8-5&keywords=kranzle

This one seems to be realistically priced, its £616.00 delivered from Germany with UK plug and dirtkiller for anybody who can't wait for the group buy>


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

I bought my machine off ebay.de and suggest you search there. The seller didn't advertise as shipping to the UK but I sent a Google translated message and asked if he would.

Peter Obermaier
[email protected]

Got a 1152 TST for 610 Euro (including shipping) in December 2106

Good luck.

PS The Kranzle UK distributor is having a laugh; low volume sales so high prices. Why are there no Kranzles in the DIY sheds? Just poor, low energy marketing if you ask me. The Wilkinsons have a lot to answer for.


----------



## Cult_x (Oct 24, 2011)

Love my Kranzle 1152TST bought it from elite car care. 

I also got the Kew quick releases which are great. 

One thing i do want is the m2000 shorty gun as i find on my cramped driveway i have trouble getting under the wheel archs sometimes. 

Also we use it for cleaning out ponds the adjustable pressure is invaluable as i would be burning holes into everybodies pond liner otherwise


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We will be having another GB in the next couple of months so if you're not desperate then I would wait.

Regarding buying the slightly cheaper machines from Germany, yes you will save initially but if the machine needs any support or a return to base for repair you will have to deal with your original German supplier, there's no UK support for machines purchased from an overseas supplier.

Alex


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

Good question from Mr Whippy, how do the high and low rpm machines compare? The high rpm machines seem to be a lot cheaper, similar specs but just more comfortable to work with for extended periods of time? Worth the money for just 80m2 of patio and two car washes a week? 

I'm definitely interested in upgrading my still pulsing E145, just hope it lasts till the next group buy!


----------

